# geflochtene schnur aufspulen???



## Gavor (24. Juli 2005)

hi,

ich wollte eine meiner rollen mit geflochtener schnur bespulen und hab sie auch schon gekauft. ein freund von mir hat mal erzählt das da noch monofile schnur "vor" die geflochtene muss, aber ich weiß aber nich wie ich das machen muss.
muss man das überhaupt machen??

ich freu mich schon auf eure antworten|wavey:


----------



## tidecutter (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

sollte man tun, da die geflochtene zum durchrutschen auf dem meist glatten spulenkern neigt. einfach monofile drunter, bis du zum einen den spulenkern flächig bespult hast UND du erwartest, bei der aufzuspulenden geflochtenen die spule schön voll bekommst. das manchmal schwer abzuschätzen. |kopfkrat 

die monofile mußt du aber nicht mit der geflochtenen verbinden. ich machs jedenfalls nicht. je nachdem wie viel du aufspulst möchte ich im drill sowieso keine leere spule sehen. denn das wars dann! |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Klebe dir auf den Spulenkern ein Stück beidseitig klebendesTeppichklebeband und wickle dann die Geflochtene auf. Die wird dir nie mehr rutschen.
Manchen unterwickeln mit Mono, weil sie dann weniger teuere Geflecht benötigen.
Wenn dir die Kosten egal sind, dann nimm gleich nur Geflochtene auf Klebestreifen.#h


----------



## Chicago Angler (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Ich verbinde mein Monobacking mit der geflochtenen Schnur aufjedenfall.  Es muss aber der richtige Knoten benutzt werden, damit die geflochtene die Mono nicht am Knoten durchtrennt.

Jemand anders muss da helfen:  Wie heisst der Knoten zu deutsch?


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*



			
				Chicago Angler schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand anders muss da helfen:  Wie heisst der Knoten zu deutsch?


Albright Knoten heißt der hierzulande  #h

Gruß übern Teich #h


----------



## Chicago Angler (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Moin, Steffen!  Danke, gleichfalls aus der Windy City!  Wir haben hier heute schoen ueber 40 Grad!

Das war ja mal wierd einfacher als gedacht:  Der Knoten heisst hier natuerlcih genau so.


----------



## tidecutter (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Manchen unterwickeln mit Mono, weil sie dann weniger teuere Geflecht benötigen.#h



ist ja auch bei manchen rollen sonst ne extreme und unnötige und damit auch teure menge an schnur. #t 

ich versteh nicht, wie der knoten der geflochtenen die mono unten drunter durchtrennen soll!? |kopfkrat


----------



## Chicago Angler (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Das mit dem Durchtrennen waere nur der Fall falls die geflochtene an die Monoschnur angeknotet werden soll.


----------



## The_Duke (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Ich unterfüttere meine Spulen meistens mit Malerkreppband.
Kost nich viel, gibts in verschiednen Breiten (irgendeine Breite passt meist für die Spule) und die Geflochtene wird einfach bei der letzten Malerkreppwicklung mit eingeklebt.
Problem ist halt das Augenmaß beim Kreppaufwickeln, damit nicht zu viel oder zu wenig von der Geflochtenen noch draufpasst.


----------



## Weser-Angelshop (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Verbindung von geflochtener mit monofiler Schnur machen wir prinzipiell mit einem speziellen Blutknoten. Der hält auch garantiert.
Wenn man die Schnur direkt auf die Spule machen möchte genügt es, eine sich selbst zuziehende Schlaufe zu verwenden, da rutscht dann auch nichts durch.


----------



## Jetblack (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Halleluja - endlich jemand, der weis was er tut  - bitte nicht übelnehmen, diesen Kommentar, aber ich hab schon Knoten am Spulenkern gesehen, da "graust's der Sau".

Selbst bei Geflochtener rutsch nichts, wenn man
1. einen selbstzuziehnden Knoten verwendet und diesen ordentlich zuzieht
2. die Schnur 4-5 mal um die Spule geht, bevor man sie verknotet
3. (für Ungläubige in die Punkte 1 und 2) noch 1 cm^2 Tesa Powestrip auf die Spule pappt, und die ersten Wicklungen da drauf legt.

Der Powerstrip hat aus meiner Sicht folgenden Vorteil:
- er ist elastisch und die Schnur zieht sich da förmlich rein
- geht auch wieder ab, ohne dass man ewig rumpulen muß oder Lösungsmittel einsetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Ich habe auch einfach immer Tesa zum sichern genommen.
Vielleicht weil ich keinen selbstzuziehenden Knoten kenne??
Stellt mal einen rein hier, bitte.


----------



## Case (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Das doppeleitige Klebeband ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Ist schwierig anzubringen, hinterlässt Kleberreste, der Kleber drückt durch mehrer Lagen Schnur. Ich hab mir auf die Art mal 150 Meter Fireline geschrottet. Ich werd das jetzt auch mal mit 'ner Mono probieren.

Case


----------



## Schmoeller (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

@Thomas

Entweder mit dem: 
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Schnur wird 2x um die Spulenachse geschlagen.[/font]​ 












[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Danach die Schnur mit dem Schnurende 2 oder 3x umwickeln.








[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/font]
Das Schnurende durch die entstandene Schlaufe an der Spulenachse führen. Knoten an der Achse stramm anziehen, sodass die Schnur fest am Spulenkern anliegt.





Oder mit nem normalen Grinner....

Gruß
Schmoeller
​



[/font]


----------



## Schmoeller (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Wow, ist das groß....  :g 

Falls einer der Mods das verkleinern kann, bitte....  #h 

Gruß
Schmoeller


----------



## ossis angelladen (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

wenige meter mono mit ähnlicher tragkraft wie die geflochtene,  mit hilfe von blutknoten/clinchknoten verbinden. 
clinchknoten ist bei nicht fusionierter dynema besser. 
den knoten erhälst du, indem du beide schnüre gegeneinander legst und erst den ersten knoten machst, dann die andere seite. ergibt im prinzip einen blutknoten.

bei günstiger, locker verflochtener dynema kannst du sicher sein, daß die schnur, falls du sie nicht unterlegst, als pulk durchdreht.

unterfüllen mit tesa, doppelklebeband oder ähnlichem würde ich nicht empfehlen.
warum, merkst du spätestens, wenn du die schnur wieder abmachen willst.
besonders wenn diese länger auf der spule und zudem sommerlichen temparaturen ausgesetzt war, ein ekelhafter bappkram.


----------



## HEWAZA (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*



			
				ossis angelladen schrieb:
			
		

> unterfüllen mit doppelklebeband oder ähnlichem würde ich nicht empfehlen.
> warum, merkst du spätestens, wenn du die schnur wieder abmachen willst.
> besonders wenn diese länger auf der spule und zudem sommerlichen temparaturen ausgesetzt war, ein ekelhafter bappkram.


 
Yes, da drückts einem denn Klebstoff durch 10 Lagen Schnur durch!!!#q #q #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Danke Jungs für die Grafik und die Tipps, ist doch mal was vernünftiges!!
@schmoeller:
 Kannst Du das evtl. in einem kleinen Artikel zusammefassen, das würde ich gerne im Magazin bringen, weil man  es da einfacher finden kann als im Board.
Setz Dich einfachmit mir in Verbidnung:
magazin@anglerboard.de


----------



## Rocky71 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

immer perrücken beim auswerfen von geflochtener!
woran liegt das?!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

-Zu locker aufgespuhlt
-Zu viel Schnur auf der Rolle
-Rolle hat schlechte Schnurverlegung
-zu dicke Schnur für zu kleine Rolle
-blööde Schnur. 


...Es sind immer die selben Gründe weshalb manche immer und immer wieder Knödel bekommen.


----------



## strawinski (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

wenn man nur geflochtene auspult, nie abspult und die rolle wird immer mal naß, dann wird der untere teil faulen da er nie trocknet.....


----------



## LocalPower (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: geflochtene schnur aufspulen???*

Mhhh wüßte 1. nicht, was an einer Kunstfaser faulen soll |kopfkrat
(Fäulniss = Zersetzung von organischem Material durch Mikororganismen) und
2. wie an die untersten Wicklungen überhaupt Wasser kommen soll, wenn man die Rolle nicht stundenlang badet.

Btw. ist der Thread 5 Jahre alt |rolleyes


----------

